# Strong, Fast and Lefty striker looking for guesting opportunities.



## Lefty’s Dad (Aug 12, 2018)

Not the ideal way I’m sure, but I’m looking for guest play opportunities for my daughter.  Currently starting and playing as a striker and left defender for OC Surf (WCFC) 04 DPL Flip.  Good kid, just looking for opportunities.


----------



## Josep (Aug 12, 2018)

Big Fil plays in about 20 tourneys a year.  I’ve never heard someone on one of his teams ask for more games.   Best of luck in your search, although you’re running out of time to do that.  Can’t uou play with an 03 team?


----------



## timbuck (Aug 12, 2018)

He plays in a lot of tournaments.  But he only shows up for about half of them.


----------



## Josep (Aug 12, 2018)

timbuck said:


> He plays in a lot of tournaments.  But he only shows up for about half of them.



The OP asked about additional playing time. I don’t think he said anything about the coach not being there.  Is that the case?


----------



## timbuck (Aug 12, 2018)

Just wondering why the need to play more.  They play a ton of tournaments.  And bring players up, down and over to fill rosters and be very competitive across the board. 
Fall season starts on 9/8.   There are 3 weekends, including Labor Day before the fall season starts.  Roster freeze was 8/2. Guest opportunities are pretty minimal over the next few weekends.
Whatever the OP is looking for, I hope it works out.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Aug 13, 2018)

Looking for a body this weekend


----------



## Zdrone (Aug 13, 2018)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Looking for a body this weekend


Stipulations on breathing?


----------



## younothat (Aug 13, 2018)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Looking for a body this weekend


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 15, 2018)

Relax, go to the beach, do something OTHER than soccer.  You get enough play time over the team season.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 15, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> Relax, go to the beach, do something OTHER than soccer.


How can we expect to qualify for the next WC with attitude like this?


----------



## JoeZ (Aug 18, 2018)

Lefty’s Dad said:


> Not the ideal way I’m sure, but I’m looking for guest play opportunities for my daughter.  Currently starting and playing as a striker and left defender for OC Surf (WCFC) 04 DPL Flip.  Good kid, just looking for opportunities.


That’s a very strong 04 team and from experience a great coach. Maybe see about guest opportunities with one of the 03 teams.

Not sure what you may find over at “The grass is always greener club”.


----------

